# When people ask you if you're pregnant



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

How do you respond when people ask you if you're pregnant?

I've lost most of my baby weight and am wearing regular clothes again, and before this 'incident' I thought that I looked great. I decided to get my nails done as a pampering present to myself. Less than 5 minutes into the pedicure, the nail lady asked if I was pregnant. I just said, "No". The other nail lady, who doesn't speak a lot of English, later wished me a happy mothers day. I felt like if I explained to them that I gave birth 3 weeks ago and that my son died, I would just burst out crying and would feel even worse than I already did. So I just sat there feeling sad and unattractive. I'm trying to convince myself that they remembered me from when I went in a month ago for my birthday was 6 months pregnant, but even if I believed that it would still be upsetting.

I really feel not ready to talk to strangers about Lachlan. I feel like I don't want to go outside now, in case other people ask me if I'm pregnant. It's too upsetting.







:


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

Maybe they just remember you.. I can't belive that if you're wearing normal cllothes you look pregnant. I'm sorry that happened to you though, you should have been allowed a nice relaxing time to get your nails done.


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

jeesh! how dumb can those ladies be? it's a question you never ask! it should be obvious or not, but not a good thing to speculate about!







: i have been struggling with my self image too. it has been 3 months and i have NOT lost the baby weight (25 extra lbs!) so good for you for doing so! and my body feels very different even despite the weight... i have a postpartum body and i now relate to other mothers i see who i wouldn't have recognized their bodies before as being the bodies a woman who is a mother.
difference is of course that i don't have a stroller or a sling to with a lovey little bundle to deflect my new awkward body. it hurts! and i did hide for the first weeks for exactly the reason you feel like hiding now. so i get it momma! and i am so sorry!


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah, I am still at least 10lbs up... I was at work the other day and I saw these ladies looking at me and I felt the question coming, so I got up and walked out. Only one of them knows about Asa, and I am a total apple shape, so with the extra weight, there is a bit of a ponch.

So what do you say to them:

"None of your damn business." or
make them feel akward by saying
"No, I'm just fat." they'll never ask another woman that again.
I'm trying to come up with something sweet, or clever and I am at a loss. I am just sorry to hear about Lachlan, and I am sorry your answer can't be, "Can't you tell from my spit up on my shoulder? My 3 week old is at home waiting for me."


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

When my son was stillborn, I wore a belly binder for the first two weeks just so that I wouldn't get any comments about looking pregnant.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry...







I would have burst into tears...


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

By the way... Good for you for doing something to take care of yourself.


----------

